# 12/24 volt trolling motors



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Hey folks,

Just bought a Motorguide 12/24 volt bow mount for my bass boat. I need to wire it to the batteries so it is 24 volt, so I get the 60 lbs. of thrust. How does the diagram look if I do it right?

Eric


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

hey man glad you got one heres a pic


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

If done in PARALLEL which would be hooking the + to + and - to -, you would just have 12volts but higher current capacity (amps).


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Jerry,

Yeah, I consider myself lucky in that I got a new in box trolling motor for $250. It's a motorguide 12/24 volt, 6o lb. thrust, with a 45" shaft. It's just a regular bow mount, nothing fancy. But it is new in box, even though it's a 2002. I checked with Ty Clarkston at Boat Things to make sure Motorguide even made a 60 lb. motor since I couldn't find one in BPS or Cabela's, or even the Motorguide site. Mount, pedal and motor, with warranty, $250 plus $25 shipping. I thought it was a steal. 

Yeah I figured I could just follow the 24 volt pattern, so I downloaded a diagram direct from Motorguide. It should be here Monday or Tuesday, and I figure I should have it slapped on pretty quick. My old TM is a Motorguide, so I don't need to fiddle with the mount. I can just pull the old wiring harness off, and put the new in, use the old mount, and go. Hope to have it up for a few more trips before ice up. Anyone else hoping for an Indian summer.

Now I'm looking for a pair of new fishfinders, one for the console and one for the bow. I'd also like to get a new onboard charger. I know I need a new cranking battery for next year, and I might also need a trolling motor battery too.


Eric


----------

